# Kohler Shower Handle Help



## jefflook (Jan 5, 2010)

One of my customers has a Kohler single handle shower faucet. From the picture, can anyone tell me the model number so that I can order some new valve seats?

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

no.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah thats a very popular Kohler model# K-w547-689-shcl, parts should be readily available. Good Luck


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice try boys but that is a K-3386 :thumbup:

Any good Handyman would know that!


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry I get those two mixed up all the time. My Bad.  Thanks for the correction.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

